# MBTI ISFPs, are you ISFps in Socionics as well?



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

People just try to rationalize and validate their own viewpoints and beliefs too much. Can’t please everyone.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Aiwass said:


> Yes, this is what most people do, I think. Sites like CelebrityTypes have way too much influence. lol


I have another legendary site. 16 personalities. It's ultra popular among noobs.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> I have another legendary site. 16 personalities. It's ultra popular among noobs.


This site is the worst. It has Steve Jobs and Whoopi Goldberg as ENTJ, Newton as INTP, Quentin Tarantino as ENFP and Cersei Lannister as ESFJ. lol


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Noobs = people who use MBTI for what is meant to be?


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

16personalities has high accuracy to official tests. It’s not Type 1 or Type 2, but close enough.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Wisteria said:


> Noobs = people who use MBTI for what is meant to be?


MBTI was a good concept and extension of Jungian typology. It had it's purpose, but I feel its losing the value it had. Maybe more caused by community rather than MBTI by itself. It's sad.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Aiwass said:


> This site is the worst. It has Steve Jobs and Whoopi Goldberg as ENTJ, Newton as INTP, Quentin Tarantino as ENFP and Cersei Lannister as ESFJ. lol


I don't know those people well enough to type them. Dunno about them. It's not my problem with the site. Problems are questions in test, their overmixed test preparation technique (I think they said that they mixed Jung with MBTI, which just asks for problems, besides that Jungian typology wasn't made for testing). Sort of wanted to be the best and they sure are most popular test website about personalities, I think. Still that stuff besides being big, it's of limited value or rather unclear attitude or maybe it's mistake after mistake, just like in tech world some things like nVidia's FX line, AMD's FX line, Intel Pentium 4 line products were. Those things failed not due to just being bad, but due to making lots of bad smaller decisions or some sort of miscalculations fueled by not very realistic expectations and goals.

I can mention yet another website, which is semi-accepted to be good here in perC. It's cognitive function questionnaire. Just because it looks advanced and on surface level kinda professional, it still has internal problems with what it does. Honestly it fails similarly like 16 personalities, just looks different. I honestly don't want this thread to become bad website shootout, so we should stop with that and move on.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

It’s to give others a generalized description of how you like to view yourself. That’s all.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> It’s to give others a generalized description of how you like to view yourself. That’s all.


I would say it fails at that exponentially. It would mean that I don't have any static view of myself thru the eyes of others. True work in progress. Constant and unrefined.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> I would say it fails at that exponentially. It would mean that I don't have any static view of myself thru the eyes of others. True work in progress. Constant and unrefined.


It doesn’t fail at all. You take a test, get plausible types, and if you think one sounds like you, you pick it.


----------



## photon (Dec 8, 2017)

I kind of ride the INFP/ISFP line in MBTI. Socionics is a whole different concept. Though I relate more to the ESI description more than how ISFP's are conveyed in MBTI.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

photon said:


> I kind of ride the INFP/ISFP line in MBTI. Socionics is a whole different concept. Though I relate more to the ESI description more than how ISFP's are conveyed in MBTI.


ESI has 4D Private Si. Your MBTI type could just be your Socionics Demonstrative Function.


----------



## photon (Dec 8, 2017)

DavidH said:


> ESI has 4D Private Si. Your MBTI type could just be your Socionics Demonstrative Function.


Could be! I don't understand Socionics fully so I can't say for sure. I'm not as relaxed as ISFP is supposed to be- constantly suspicious deep down to be honest, and really fickle about who I spend my energy with. I've been called fickle a lot because I know how easily my energy gets drained if I'm around people that try to influence me in a way they see as productive, but it ends up as counter-productive, but maybe because I'm draining myself wondering how it will play out and if I'll still be me if I stick around.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

photon said:


> Could be! I don't understand Socionics fully so I can't say for sure. I'm not as relaxed as ISFP is supposed to be- constantly suspicious deep down to be honest, and really fickle about who I spend my energy with. I've been called fickle a lot because I know how easily my energy gets drained if I'm around people that try to influence me in a way they see as productive, but it ends up as counter-productive, but maybe because I'm draining myself wondering how it will play out and if I'll still be me if I stick around.


It’s kind of like... you got a typical personality which is the typical way you act and think and speak. That has a primary element to it. It will be probably one of your J or P versions of your personality from MBTI (like your dom as isfj or isfp). So then you take that element, and you try and place it into what function meets the criteria for how you normally live. I spend more time dealing with work and stuff than I do being at home, by myself, or with friends, so I am typically in Socionics Functions 1-4. Maybe you spend a lot of time by yourself, and so you would be typically in Functions 5-8. And you repeat this consideration until you narrow down what function you’re operating in with the element you’re using.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Also, you’re describing Role Function draining you. It’s basically your “I’m at work, and it makes me tired” Function.


----------



## photon (Dec 8, 2017)

DavidH said:


> It’s kind of like... you got a typical personality which is the typical way you act and think and speak. That has a primary element to it. It will be probably one of your J or P versions of your personality from MBTI (like your dom as isfj or isfp). So then you take that element, and you try and place it into what function meets the criteria for how you normally live. I spend more time dealing with work and stuff than I do being at home, by myself, or with friends, so I am typically in Socionics Functions 1-4. Maybe you spend a lot of time by yourself, and so you would be typically in Functions 5-8. And you repeat this consideration until you narrow down what function you’re operating in with the element you’re using.


I'm usually alone, yeah, got too burnt out by people. I like being cozy in my house reading and learning.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

photon said:


> I'm usually alone, yeah, got too burnt out by people. I like being cozy in my house reading and learning.


Yeah, it takes a while, but you have to get passed your super-ego’s Vulnerable and Role to get to the creative and eventually base. You can’t get caught up too much on the Ego though, still got to pay mind to the super-ego for protection, the super-Id to manage stress and maintain personal health, and the Id for rest when it is time to rest.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> It doesn’t fail at all. You take a test, get plausible types, and if you think one sounds like you, you pick it.


It gives pretty much any types for me, so it is useless.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> It gives pretty much any types for me, so it is useless.


You must be emotionally unstable.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> You must be emotionally unstable.


Test is emotionally unstable


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Test is emotionally unstable


It doesn’t change.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> It doesn’t change.


Why are you so hard with defending your thoughts? 

It's certainly not so good test and you keep saying "no man, it's alright neither you and no one else understands it". I don't get this sort of thinking. I can analyze precisely every question and why some of them don't make any sense, but I don't have that much time today and tomorrow at the very least.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Why are you so hard with defending your thoughts?
> 
> It's certainly not so good test and you keep saying "no man, it's alright neither you and no one else understands it". I don't get this sort of thinking. I can analyze precisely every question and why some of them don't make any sense, but I don't have that much time today and tomorrow at the very least.


It has high accuracy to Type 1 and Type 2. That makes it an excellent free alternative to Type 1 and Type 2.

It’s not a hard concept.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> It has high accuracy to Type 1 and Type 2.


What is that "type 1" and "type 2" stuff. Again using things, only you can understand?




DavidH said:


> It’s not a hard concept.


I see it's hard concept for you to speak in human language.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> What is that "type 1" and "type 2" stuff. Again using things, only you can understand?
> 
> I see it's hard concept for you to speak in human language.


If by things only I can understand, you mean basic knowledge of MBTI, then yes. The official tests for MBTI are Type 1 and Type 2. There is also a lesser used Type 3. 16personalities test gives the same results as Type 1 and Type 2 at greater than 90% of the time, which makes it an excellent free alternative to Type 1 and Type 2.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> If by things only I can understand, you mean basic knowledge of MBTI, then yes. The official tests for MBTI are Type 1 and Type 2. There is also a lesser used Type 3. 16personalities test gives the same results as Type 1 and Type 2 at greater than 90% of the time, which makes it an excellent free alternative to Type 1 and Type 2.


It was said that retesting result consistency is very low. 25% same type after 2nd retest. That's unreliable.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> It was said that retesting result consistency is very low. 25% same type after 2nd retest. That's unreliable.


MBTI type is not a static. It never has been. It never will be. It is a generalization of an individual’s present preferences. Preferences change.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> MBTI type is not a static. It never has been. It never will be. It is a generalization of an individual’s present preferences. Preferences change.


Therefore it's BS?


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Therefore it's BS?


If you think human emotions are BS, then yes.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I consistently get ISFJ-T in the 16personalities test. Seems weird to get different results every time you take it, but I have heard of people taking it a while later and getting a different type than they did before. That is just natural as people change over time.

Some of the questions in that test aren't very good though, definitely have issues with some of them. If you don't like the test though why not take the official MBTI assessment? 16personalities is only for fun really.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> If you think human emotions are BS, then yes.


I think your logic is failing in such things. You try too hard at things you shouldn't.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Wisteria said:


> Some of the questions in that test aren't very good though, definitely have issues with some of them. If you don't like the test though why not take the official MBTI assessment? 16personalities is only for fun really.


50 dollars for questionable validity test. Plus I can't make many payments online due to my card not having full functionality. I would just rather buy 8GB DDR3 or AMD A10 cpu for that.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> I think your logic is failing in such things. You try too hard at things you shouldn't.


Your logic failed, not mine.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

If we are talking about reliable personality testing, the nit can happen. I know that 16PF test is very accurate. I retook test after year with very similar results compared to first time I took and it's truly supposed to change sometimes. At least it can change. Certainly it is highly accurate thing, but unlike jungian theory it just says what you likely already know and doesn't explain your psyche.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> 50 dollars for questionable validity test. Plus I can't make many payments online due to my card not having full functionality. I would just rather buy 8GB DDR3 or AMD A10 cpu for that.


Should probably spend it on some weights and jogging shoes.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Your logic failed, not mine.


Yeah man, you never fail. I will just pretend that this makes sense it looks like you can't process something more than that, so Iwill not overload you. We must keep even those like you safe and in good condition.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Should probably spend it on some weights and jogging shoes.


Why? It's not my hobby.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Yeah man, you never fail. I will just pretend that this makes sense it looks like you can't process something more than that, so Iwill not overload you. We must keep even those like you safe and in good condition.


You’re terrible at arguing lol


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Why? It's not my hobby.


You’d be more functional.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidH said:


> You’re terrible at arguing lol


I could argue better, but I obey perC rules and try to keep it humanic, but it's unrealistic and makes me sound lame.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> I could argue better, but I obey perC rules and try to keep it humanic, but it's unrealistic and makes me sound lame.


You really couldn’t.


----------

